# short back



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

Short backed horses have a back (point of shoulder to point of hip) that is shorter than their neck. Short backed horses tend to be more agile and carry weight on their back better (think about all the weight your horse carries on an unsupported portion of it's anatomy). But he may not flex/bend along the back as well because their is just less length to bend and gaits may not be quite as smooth.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

they are also smoother...


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

thanks guys  Short back could be part of the reason she has such a springy trot. Plus the fact that she's standardbred!


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

Agree with everything Ryle said, except I have found that short backed horses are much smoother. And easier to collect. Course, it all probably depends on the individual horse too. 

To you motorhead's... it's a shorter drive shaft with more torque.LOL

The top line is the first thing I always look at, and I will walk away from a long backed horse no matter how perfect everything else is. ( Not that I will pick a poor short backed horse either.) It's just a strong personal preference for me.

If you ride Western,. you may need to purchase a saddle with a rounded skirt so that it doesn't interfere with the rear leg motion.


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

Gait definitely does depend on the horse---I have a short-backed mare who is *choppy* but her short-backed son has beautiful gaits.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I agreet that the gait depends on the horse. Both of mine have short (er) backs. While Dumas can rattle loose fillings at a slow trot :shock: CHOP CHOP CHOP...Twister is much smoother!


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

Both my horses are short backed and smooth.

I once rode a long backed horse that rolled badly from side to side. I would have given $100 for a Dramamine right then and there! LOL Guess that still sticks in my pea brain.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Smooth gaits have more to do with the angle of the shoulder and length of the humerus. Other aspects can contribute as well, such as the croup angle, or a roach back, or a short back. But from my reading, I've found the first two to be major factors: a horse with a short back can definitely create a smooth gait if other factors are good.

A short back does limit flexibility. Sometimes it can also contribute to forging or other types of interference, though its usually in relation to other conformation issues. However, these horses are also agile and able to carry weight well.

Anyway, looks like I'm just reiterating at this point


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

BTW, from your picture, I would say she does indeed have a somewhat short back, though I think there is some distortion in the photo as well.


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

could be some distortion - she does look different in real life. It was actually a saddle fitter who told me she had a short back and this was in person so she didn't have to rely on pics lol


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

Sara said:


> Smooth gaits have more to do with the angle of the shoulder and length of the humerus. Other aspects can contribute as well, such as the croup angle, or a roach back, or a short back. But from my reading, I've found the first two to be major factors: a horse with a short back can definitely create a smooth gait if other factors are good.


This is an excellent point. I forget the rest of the package....  I have been blessed with a very well put together mare who threw a very very nicely put together colt. Best legs I have ever seen. < bangs own drum. LOL The farriers all drool over him.> Too bad I can't repeat the breeding.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

but not all long back horses have bad striding and cant collect. my TB has a pretty long back but he collects just nicely and he has a powerhouse of a hind end and rockets over jumps and his strides are absolutely wonderful and smooth. so it depends on the horse even if they arent well put together. although mine is very well put together, his only fault is that his right front foot toes out a little but with regular farrier work it turns it right back in.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I have always wondered about how 'they' distinguish between a short back and a long back. I've always been told that horses with shorter backs carry weight better, and with me being a larger rider, having a horse with a shorter back would be beneficial to me.


----------

